

Do No Evil? Google Uses Shady Ad Tactics To Edge Out Competitor - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/24/do-no-evil-google-uses-shady-ad-tactics-to-edge-out-competitor/

======
brlewis
The original motto was "Don't Be Evil," not "Do No Evil." I think that
Buchheit is taking it a step further in his new startup:
<http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/2008-10-24>

------
vaksel
this "controversy" is probably worth more to Yamli than whatever damage they
got from Google's actions.

Well provided they have some decent management who can milk this thing and
won't just settle for small potatoes(blogs etc)

------
alexandros
question is: would yamli be able to enter adwords on google's service name? I
believe yes. In that case, what google did is fair game. The other issue is
the fact that it's much cheaper (or free) for google to enter ads into
adwords, but I don't think anyone would propose google refrain from using
adwords altogether. Or would they?

------
noblemaster
Maybe Google changed it, but given the result I get, the article is wrong...

------
fallentimes
I think Evil would be omitting them from google search results altogether.

~~~
palish
Really? I'm not so sure. I think it would be a big mistake and would open
themselves up to competition. However, it doesn't -seem- evil to omit search
results.

I don't know. These are shark-infested waters, so I won't venture further.

